# Where can I buy?



## cbb007 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy fountain pen kits where the cap will post, but does not have threads so that it has to be screwed on?

I would like some kits where the cap stays on just by pressure or where it clicks to stay on.

Thank you,
Clay B.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 4, 2009)

Check out these kits from Craft Supplies USA:
http://ds5.org/1447
http://ds5.org/1448

Both are snap-cap, and will post.


----------



## mwildes (Jan 4, 2009)

Clay,

The only one that I know of right now is the Americana sold by CSUSA.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Kits___Americana_Pen_Kit___amer_rf_pen?Args=


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK10-FP2.html

Another possibility.  Altho they are 24kt gold, there is NOT much gold to ruin and they ARE cheap.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 4, 2009)

The Churchill is a good fountain pen where the cap is held on by pressure only, no threads. Good writing and can be had in quality platings.


----------



## cbb007 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you to all who replied. I appreciate it.

Clay B.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't forget the "Regency", a UK kit that is available from Woodchuckers in Canada. The only problem is that it is available only in 24k gold, but it has been a thicker and more durable gold plating than the typical 24k import that are in our catalogs.


----------



## j_b_fischer (Jan 5, 2009)

PenWorks said:


> The Churchill is a good fountain pen where the cap is held on by pressure only, no threads. Good writing and can be had in quality platings.



And the Churchill is a variant of the El Grande ...


----------

